# Advice on removing water from tank



## 64 Manny (Feb 24, 2014)

Here's my dilemma. Just got a 135 size tank. I thought we were all good but need to move couple feet . Putting the water in was easy, I used my hose. My question is how to remove the water without doing it bucket after bucket. Btw. There is no fish . I figure there some ideas out there. Thanks in advance.


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Use the canister filter and pump down the drain (or wherever you want to put the water) instead of pumping it back to the tank. Or the pump for your sump, or powerheads.

Joe


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

If you have a long enough hose, you can let gravity do the work to a drain or outside.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

You could heat your house to 212 degrees and let it all boil off.
...the two above me are good ideas though.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Go buy you one of these. If you have gravel, you'll need one to clean it anyway. What I did is took this to my local fish store and bought the right size, and long enough hose that fit the vacuum, to run it from the tank, out the front door into the yard. That way there are no buckets involved, and very easy and quick to do.


----------



## 64 Manny (Feb 24, 2014)

Sparrow19 said:


> Go buy you one of these. If you have gravel, you'll need one to clean it anyway. What I did is took this to my local fish store and bought the right size, and long enough hose that fit the vacuum, to run it from the tank, out the front door into the yard. That way there are no buckets involved, and very easy and quick to do.


Thats what I'm gonna try to do. I might need a wider hose. Thanks


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

64 Manny said:


> Here's my dilemma. Just got a 135 size tank. I thought we were all good but need to move couple feet . Putting the water in was easy, I used my hose. My question is how to remove the water without doing it bucket after bucket. Btw. There is no fish . I figure there some ideas out there. Thanks in advance.


Get yourself a small pump that runs off of a drill and uses a garden hose. Sears has them.


----------



## iridextr (Feb 8, 2013)

just buy yourself x-amount of hose in about 1" ID from lowes, it'll be cheap. Suck on the end of the hose with your mouth just to get the water to get passed the high point in the hose (the top edge of the tank) once it falls down it will create a vacuum and continue to siphon on it's own. Cheapest option by far. either drain it into the sink or just throw the end of the hose out the window/door.


----------



## 64 Manny (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

Best $8.99 I ever spent on tank maintenance: 24' sump (for what you would have in your basement) hose from the hardware store, it's thin, lightweight, flexible tubing that has I.D. of 1 1/2" I think. Drains water like there is no tomorrow! Takes less than 5 min. to drain 50% of my 135. Fastest water change you'll ever do!


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

disconnect the hose from the facet and use it to siphon the water out into a drain or outside.


----------

